# anyone reload 380acp?



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

or isn't it worth it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you shoot a lot of anything it's worth it IMHO. I think Wandering Man reloads the .380. Give him a shout.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We just started reloading this summer. We have a Dillon XL650 progressive press and we started off with .380s, then went on to .45ACP and 9mm.

Since you've already got the equipment, the dies aren't going to be that much more of an investment, so yeah, its worth it. Especially if you reload your old brass. 

I find I can make a light load that makes even my little Kel-Tek P3AT fun to shoot. I can also make heavier self-defense loads that are cheap enough to practice with.

.380 rounds tend to require a bit more attention on my Dillon. If something is not going to get lined up right, it usually happens while making .380's. But the challenge is part of the fun.

My guess is, if you've got the equipment anything bigger than a .22 rimfire is worth reloading. 

I hate going to Wally World or Academy to buy ammo. We're thinking of getting set up for .38 special next year so I will no longer be dependent on boxed ammo. :smt033

3Reds likes it because making my own ammo keeps me out of the gun stores and away from the guns that keep trying to jump in my hand and go home with me. :buttkick:

WM


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've just started to reload .380

One thing I've learned thus far is that I like Sierra FMJ 95 gr bullets much better than speer bullets of the same type and weight. The Speers were very, very finicky about being placed on the case straight. I ruined more than I wanted to because the bullet would catch on the casing, ruining both. The sierras were much more forgiving and would straighten themselves out and seat better.

I forgot to mention that the sierras were loaded over 3.4 grains of hodgdon universal. They're on the hot side and shoot really nice out of my PPK.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been reloading 380 for about a year now and believe I'm saving a few bucks overall. I using Power Pistol (3.9 gr) with the 100 gr Berry's plated bullets and CCI primers. I don't go for the biggest bang, but they are very close to factory round nose ammo.

I have a single stage Lee press and have been reasonably happy with it within the limits it enforces. With trimming, primer pocket cleaning, and all the other works I can do about 50 rounds per hour. Like I said, not really fast but it works for me.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I reload .380 on my 550b.


----------

